# How to select screen cable



## Fegor (Feb 9, 2012)

there are two types of shield cable：individual screen and collective screen,I want to know where to use individual screen cable and where to use collective screen cable (of course they are all control and signal cables)


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

You have definately lost me...............


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

That question does not quite fit with the user profile. 
Then again the user profile does not make much sense either - obviously the date left RN as 1922 must be an error....


----------



## Fegor (Feb 9, 2012)

Mad Landsman said:


> That question does not quite fit with the user profile.
> Then again the user profile does not make much sense either - obviously the date left RN as 1922 must be an error....


sorry i registered it in a hurry,so did not select the right option...
correct it now.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the web site, I hope you enjoy your voyage.

Collective Screen wiring is usually used for Emergency Lighting, Fire Pumps, Shut Down Systems, Communication systems Any where the end device exposure to noise will not effect its operation. Power supplies and control circuits, etc.

The Individual Screen wiring is usually used in instrumentation 4-20 mA loops where it's normal practice to shield each pair individually. These low power circuits are more prone to noise effecting their operation. Measurement circuits. 

I hope this helps you out. 

Joe


----------



## Fegor (Feb 9, 2012)

surfaceblow said:


> Welcome to the web site, I hope you enjoy your voyage.
> 
> Collective Screen wiring is usually used for Emergency Lighting, Fire Pumps, Shut Down Systems, Communication systems Any where the end device exposure to noise will not effect its operation. Power supplies and control circuits, etc.
> 
> ...


Huge thanks to you.


----------

